# network card help



## sg4rb0 (May 31, 2014)

Hi, I'm very frustrated right now.  I just added 2x  TP-Link TG-3468 Gigabit PCI Express Network Adapter's to my freebsd box.  Previously I was using just the motherboard LAN just fine and had no problems with networking.  When I added these 2 NIC's though, it created 4 new interfaces  below.

re0
re1
epair0a
epair1a

Previously I just had an ale0 interface which was working just fine.  Now I added these NIC's it's added 4 interfaces (i mean wtf?) on top of which, it then created a bridge interface between epair0a, epair1a, and ale0.  

So far I removed everything from the bridge and destroyed it, along with whatever the epair interface were.  Now I just have the re0, re1, and ale0 interfaces.

Keeping the same IP and mask on the ale0 interface (192.168.1.100/24), I can no longer ping my other PC, nor ping the switch.  It just says route does not exist.  Which makes no sense because this is all done at layer 2, there's no routing required ffs.  The output on `# dmesg` shows the link state coming up.

What can i do to start fixing this? I'm really starting to lose my rag.  I am unable to provide any outputs because the PC it's on can't connect to the network, so I can't `ssh` to it and copy paste an output from putty or something. 

On `ifconfig` it won't also set my mask properly, which is probably the reason it's screwed.  I'm getting


```
inet 192.168.1.100 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
```

The command i used to configure it was

`ifconfig ale0 192.168.1.100 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255`, but the piece of **** keeps showing some hex **** in the output.

On `netstat -rn` it shows that the 192.168.1.0/24 destination has a gateway on link7, and also the Netif is ale0


----------



## sg4rb0 (May 31, 2014)

For some unapparent reason it started working again when I put the `ifconfig` IP mask and broadcast in again.  How annoying.


----------



## wblock@ (May 31, 2014)

Your other message was about FreeNAS.  Is this for FreeNAS, or for a different machine running FreeBSD?


----------



## sg4rb0 (Jun 1, 2014)

Yeah this is FreeNAS again.  I've moved this question also to the FreeNAS forum.  It's difficult for me to work out what is FreeNAS and what isn't.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 1, 2014)

Take FreeBSD, a general-purpose operating system.  Install a bunch of ports for network file sharing, like Samba and NFS.  Make it install ZFS by default.  Add a web GUI for easy user configuration.  Remove a lot of the general-purpose stuff that is probably not going to be needed by someone running a small network NAS.  Finally, make it reasonably secure and like a wireless router to operate.  That's FreeNAS.


----------

